# [forum name deleted] forum a waist of time



## alex1234 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi sorry to have a moan but I have just joined your forum after being a member of the _[forum name deleted]_ forum. I just wanted to have a rant about the _[forum name deleted]_ and can only say what a waste of space this forum is regarding information for new migrants to New Zealand. I read many posts on the _[forum name deleted]_ and can only say that the forum is filled with nothing but rose glass tinted views of new zealand. I spent many years in New Zealand and thought I had a good and honest opinion to give regarding housing, cost of living and crime etc, but after posting my thoughts they thought it necessary to remove me from their forum, not only that but they also removed another forum poster for objecting to my post being removed. Anyway sorry to rave and this post may not stay here long but I just wanted say don't bother getting realistic information from _[forum name deleted]_.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

alex1234 said:


> Hi sorry to have a moan but I have just joined your forum after being a member of the [forum name deleted]. I just wanted to have a rant about the [forum name deleted] and can only say what a waste of space this forum is regarding information for new migrants to New Zealand. I read many posts on the [forum name deleted] and can only say that the forum is filled with nothing but rose glass tinted views of new zealand. I spent many years in New Zealand and thought I had a good and honest opinion to give regarding housing, cost of living and crime etc, but after posting my thoughts they thought it necessary to remove me from their forum, not only that but they also removed another forum poster for objecting to my post being removed. Anyway sorry to rave and this post may not stay here long but I just wanted say don't bother getting realistic information from [forum name deleted].


There are forums like that. I, together with a number of others, were recruited onto another Spanish forum. At one point I became aware of something unsavoury in the forum owners past and confronted him about it since he had cheated some people out of a considerable sum of money. He went ballistic and I was banned so were others who supported me. We have since found out about him and his father who between them seem to have some sort of private agenda. On the whole, this forum, with all of its sub (country oriented) forums is about the best I've been on.


----------



## Stevieglasgow (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Alex, would like to hear your thoughts on New Zealand as I never got to see your original post.
If you could pm me, would be great information for me .

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

alex1234 said:


> Hi sorry to have a moan but I have just joined your forum after being a member of the _[forum name deleted]_ forum. I just wanted to have a rant about the _[forum name deleted]_ and can only say what a waste of space this forum is regarding information for new migrants to New Zealand. I read many posts on the _[forum name deleted]_ and can only say that the forum is filled with nothing but rose glass tinted views of new zealand. I spent many years in New Zealand and thought I had a good and honest opinion to give regarding housing, cost of living and crime etc, but after posting my thoughts they thought it necessary to remove me from their forum, not only that but they also removed another forum poster for objecting to my post being removed. Anyway sorry to rave and this post may not stay here long but I just wanted say don't bother getting realistic information from _[forum name deleted]_.


Thanks very much for the thumbs up for this forum - but as you can see, we can't really allow another forum to be 'named and shamed' on here. So I've taken their name out. (well I will have, once I can get the administrator to change the title!!)

There are a number of forums out there, and each one is only as good (or as bad) as the current contributors and moderators. Actually the one you mention is not a bad one! There have been much worse - including one that sounds like it would complement very well the one you are talking about as it was there solely for the purpose of slagging off NZ. Fortunately that one has gone - there is such a thing as compromise!

In our case, we will moderate if we think things break our rules or are defamatory to an individual. Hence the editing! So please don't think we'll post everything. 
What we will try to be is balanced and fair. 

So - welcome to the forum!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Should probably edit the topic/subject then too...


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Should probably edit the topic/subject then too...


Read my post - I had asked the administrator if he could do it ASAP...
It has now been done.


----------



## alex1234 (Aug 10, 2013)

Stevieglasgow said:


> Hi Alex, would like to hear your thoughts on New Zealand as I never got to see your original post.
> If you could pm me, would be great information for me .
> 
> Thanks


Hi, as I posted on the other forum which then decided to ban me was that if you are thinking about migrating to New Zealand do your homework as things can be very tough. The cost of living is very high and house prices have gone through the roof, especially in the city areas, this includes renting a property. It's all very well saying that you just have to move out into the country to find cheap properties but where is the work in these areas? unless you are into farming.

I think the main reason that my post was removed from the other forum was that I was quite angry about having our home burgled twice and 2 cars stolen, all within the space of 2 years. I think they probably thought I was making it up to get peoples backs up. The truth is that crime is just as rife in NZ as most other countries it's just that the low population makes it feel safer.

People should follow their dreams and do whatever they feel needs to be done, just go there with your eyes open and the rose tinted glasses off. New Zealand can feel like a distant and isolated place and people should realise that you don't have access to many other places, travel wise, apart from Australia and a few of the islands. Most people can't afford to travel far and wide once their savings have been eaten up and they are surviving on the kiwi wage.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

alex1234 said:


> Hi, as I posted on the other forum which then decided to ban me was that if you are thinking about migrating to New Zealand do your homework as things can be very tough. The cost of living is very high and house prices have gone through the roof, especially in the city areas, this includes renting a property. It's all very well saying that you just have to move out into the country to find cheap properties but where is the work in these areas? unless you are into farming.
> 
> I think the main reason that my post was removed from the other forum was that I was quite angry about having our home burgled twice and 2 cars stolen, all within the space of 2 years. I think they probably thought I was making it up to get peoples backs up. The truth is that crime is just as rife in NZ as most other countries it's just that the low population makes it feel safer.
> 
> People should follow their dreams and do whatever they feel needs to be done, just go there with your eyes open and the rose tinted glasses off. New Zealand can feel like a distant and isolated place and people should realise that you don't have access to many other places, travel wise, apart from Australia and a few of the islands. Most people can't afford to travel far and wide once their savings have been eaten up and they are surviving on the kiwi wage.


A good post, Alex. I think it's important that people know that New Zealand isn't a lifelong holiday - real life things happen here too, and you still have to work to earn that money to live.

I'm sorry that you were the victim of crime - it happens! My son was burgled too (in central Auckland). He's a North West London street child, and I will say that his opinion of Auckland is that it is much safer than London. He also finds that his friends over here (generally) treat other people's property with more respect. He certainly has no intention of moving back to the UK (and he could very easily, as his brother and dad still live there).

We've found travel to be different. The equivalent of Europe isn't a short hop away, and Auckland airport isn't really on the way to anywhere (unless you count Antarctica!). We've found so far though that we haven't run out of places to visit. We've been to a number of the South Pacific Islands (both Polynesian & Micronesian), Melbourne & Sydney. All were reasonably priced flights. We've also been to Vancouver - a direct flight from Auckland. And of course we're still exploring New Zealand. We have a few more places to go before we run out of new places to visit. We still haven't made it to Milford Sound!

I think we must be out of touch with prices in the UK now as we don't really find it expensive here. Maybe we've got used to it! I do shop seasonally for vegetables, and at the local market. To give you an idea - at the moment (mid-winter) I got 2 pumpkins for 99c, a medium sized cauliflower for 99c, local apples for 99c per kg. But salad vegies are through the roof - a small cucumber for $2.50, capsicum peppers $2.50 each, tomatoes can be up tp $12.99 a kg! But the same tomatoes in summer were 99c per kg and a large bag of peppers was $1.50. And avocados and asparagus when in season are cheap and to die for.... 

Houses - very expensive in Auckland but cheaper outside. If you're prepared to travel an hour to Pukekohe then you're in a lovely little market town with reasonable house prices. I'm a tad further out and prices are even less. And let's face it, in London an hour's commute is considered the norm!

One thing I really, really miss - small country pubs with good food. Just come off the phone from the father in law and he was describing his local. If only we could transplant it here....  (business opportunity for someone, maybe?? You'd have to pick a 'Brit' area with some passing tourist trade too...)


----------



## alex1234 (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes I have to say that I think anyone with a bit of extra cash and looking for a business to set up, a good old English pub servng good food and ale would be a great idea.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, just what New Zealand (and the world for that matter) needs, another old English pub........... :yuck:


----------

